# New speed cubing platform, similar to old hi-games.net



## speedcubesite (Mar 4, 2019)

For the last few months I've been working on an open source speed cubing platform, and I'm finally ready to share it with the world! I'd love some beta testers to tell me what they think, and help me iron out any lingering bugs.

A full blog post about the project and how to contribute will be written up soon. For now though, think of it as a modern reboot of the old hi-games site, but without requiring any special permissions or browser extensions. There are lots of features that I plan on adding in the future including other puzzles (sq1 and megaminx will probably be next), tournaments, and lots of other fun things 

So for anyone who wants to help kick the tires and provide feedback, here is the link! Lets turn this into something awesome!
https://speedcube.site


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 4, 2019)

an excellent replacement for hi-games and jflysim.

it's amazing to be living these days with so many awesome tools


----------



## SolvingRubik (Mar 8, 2019)

This is fantastic. Very well done and professional.

I had tinkered with something similar using three.js a while back once the app on hi-games stopped working for me. But this is very polished and works great.

Curious, any plans to do any puzzles besides cubes?


----------



## speedcubesite (Mar 8, 2019)

SolvingRubik said:


> This is fantastic. Very well done and professional.
> 
> I had tinkered with something similar using three.js a while back once the app on hi-games stopped working for me. But this is very polished and works great.
> 
> Curious, any plans to do any puzzles besides cubes?



Thank you, and yes I definitely have plans to add other puzzles. The next ones will probably be Square 1 and Megaminx, but I want to make sure the site is stable and the dust from this beta period has settled before I start working on them. With that said though, if you've got some JS experience feel free to get involved, the entire website is open source 

https://github.com/scottbedard/speedcube.site

With regard to this as a replacement for hi-games, do you have any advice on how I could get the word out? I need more beta testers before I can really start working on more fun features like tournaments or detailed user analysis. This weekend I plan to build a Twitter bot to congratulate users when they set a record by tweeting out a replay link.

*Update:* The twitter bot is now live! It will tweet out a link to the replay whenever you set a personal best.


----------



## speedcubesite (Mar 18, 2019)

Another quick update, I found time this weekend to knock out the following features and fixes 

Averages of 5 are now tracked, they are calculated using WCA rules 9f8 and 9f9. Averages are displayed on both the solve page, as well as the user stats pages. There is no records list for averages yet, but there soon will be (see issue #82).
The records page now displays the number of moves each record took, as well as the turns per second speed.
The key bindings editor has had various improvements made to it...
Bindings will now flash when you press the associated key, making them easier to find and edit/delete.
There is now a "Clear All Bindings" button, which lets you start from scratch and hand pick the bindings you want.
Key bindings can now be copy/pasted between puzzles, and shared with other users. Eventually I plan on using this to add a couple of presets for common keyboard layouts.
Invalid bindings will now be highlighted in red.

We now have automatic database backups running every hour, sorry for losing our first week of solves, I'm a towel.
Various bug fixes (issues #85, #78, #77, #74, #64, and a few others that never got logged)
We're clearly nowhere near finished, but I'm happy with the progress being made. To anyone who's reached out, please keep the suggestions and feedback coming. I'll be out of town next week, but hopefully after I get back I can start digging into algorithm practice, tournaments, and adding other puzzles.


----------



## speedcubesite (Jun 20, 2019)

Another update, we now support shields.io badges, which means we can display our records anywhere. Maybe the moderators here could even allow them in our forum signatures 

The path to your badge image is as follows:


> https://img.shields.io/endpoint.svg?url=https://speedcube.site/shields/single/3x3?username=scott



Change the "3x3" and "username" portion of the url to get the metric you're interested in, and use the following url to link to a replay of that solve:


> https://speedcube.site/shields/single/3x3/replay?username=scott



So as an example, here are my current 3x3 records. The single badge links to a replay, but unfortunately there is no replay page for averages yet.



 



All customization options are supported, so feel free to tweak the color, style, and text of the badges. In the future, I plan to add other badges for displaying record averages, total solve count, etc...


----------



## pjk (Jun 20, 2019)

speedcubesite said:


> Another update, we now support shields.io badges, which means we can display our records anywhere. Maybe the moderators here could even allow them in our forum signatures
> 
> The path to your badge image is as follows:
> 
> ...


Awesome - just did a quick solve and feels great, will play with it more tomorrow.


----------

